# Chick has swellings like pox around nose and vent



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

*Chick has swellings like pox around nose and vent(pics uploaded )*

Hi everyone, 

One of my pigeon chicks has some swellings like pox around its nose and vent..It cannot poop properly due to the swellings...It is due to the mosquito bites....What should I do ?? What medicines should I feed it ??

Thank You


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

If it *is* pox, then because it is a virus there is no medication for treatment.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

actually its not pox...it looks like a pox....it is due to mosquito bites..


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

OK ... pox can be carried by mosquitoes anyway, as can be other viruses.

I guess you'd need an antiseptic cream or ointment, but what is suitable for birds I would not know. What would you use if you got mosquito bites?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

nothing actually , normal mosquito bites doesnt do any harm but it seems that it is very bad for the pigeons... i seriously need to knw wht the chick needs for curing these swellings....its vent is totally blocked with mosquito bites...im sure it must be in pain and irritation while pooping.......


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

How old is this chick ?

Pox can be dangerous to very young pigeon, as John suggested you may use some diluted antiseptic lotion with a cotton swab and ofcourse, pictures will help more.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Nazmul said:


> nothing actually , normal mosquito bites doesnt do any harm .......


 they can if they are carrying malaria, and you may not know that till its too late.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

the chick is fully fleged , mab by 3 to 4 weeks old, it just growing now..im using an antibacterial lotion ..will it help ?? but there should be medicines for curing mosquito bites in pigeons ...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There is no cure, only prevention. Take precautions to try and keep the mosquitoes away from your birds. Mosquitoes can transmit the Pox Virus, which can really harm them.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nazmul said:


> the chick is fully fleged , mab by 3 to 4 weeks old, it just growing now..im using an antibacterial lotion ..will it help ?? but there should be medicines for curing mosquito bites in pigeons ...


Wipe around the vent area with antiseptic lotion, may be that would help him on an urge to poop.

Is it no poops at all or difficulty in pooping ?


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

i saw it pooping , since the vent has swollen a lot i assume it is facing difficulty while pooping..but the poop is ok..no runny poops or others signs in poop...


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

no cure  ok i'll try to put the mosquito net around their nest at night ..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

well said...


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

In people, an antihistamine or astringent applied to the area would reduce swelling and inflammation. I wouldn't try anything internally without consulting a vet. But perhaps you could mix Epsom salts with water and either swab the areas or give him a little dip. I sure wouldn't let him drink it though as it has laxative effect.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

what r epsom salts ?? and i have amoxycillin capsules , its an antibiotic usually taken by humans but im planning to give it a very small dose of this..would this be a good idea ??


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

There is no need of antibiotics if its pox. Use an ointment to rub over the lesions, its to prevent contact with air and dust avoiding chances of infection


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nazmul said:


> what r epsom salts ?? and i have amoxycillin capsules , its an antibiotic usually taken by humans but im planning to give it a very small dose of this..would this be a good idea ??


If epsom salts are unavailable, a tsp of baking soda in 4 cups of water would soothe the irritation. Then use the antibiotic ointment as Shreeshs advised. I'd hold on to the antibiotic for now. Keep an eye on him for secondary infection. You may need it but I'd get exact dosing first.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

just to remind u again..its not pox ...its just mosquito bites gone very bad....


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You should really post the pictures then, at least I am not able to visualize a 5 week old pigeon having trouble with mosquito bites !!! Mosquitoes can carry many type of diseases especially viral.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

ok i will post pictures...


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Im actually confused about what these really are...mosquito bites or pox ....??what should i do ...i have uploaded some pics ..check them out..
its the yellowish parts..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

All photos are of the same bird ? First two photos are blur but I think that is pox.

The third photo, somewhat unusual places for pox to show up but I never had a pox infected bird of that age so not sure.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

a few more..


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

no , all the pic r not of the same bird...all chicks r infected with these...its initially orange yellow but ite becomes bright yellow as days pass...


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nazmul,
Hey there,I hope you and the birds are doing well. I had similar 'bumps' on my birds before, I'm sorry I don't know what it is. But the 1st pic (swelling on beak), 'looks' alot like canker. I had same problem before, I treated them with 'Metronid' [easily available in Bangladesh] Mosquitos are a big problem in Bangladesh, but I don't think it's the source of the problem. Check the bird (with swellings on beak) for growths inside mouth/throat, keno jani money hoy 'canker'. Good luck, peace,
YaSin


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

did metronid work ?? actually all the chicks r infected with the same thing...the first pic looks different because that chick has been infected with these for quite a long time now ....the other pic r new..thnx for ur well wishes ..
what made me think that these r mosquito bites is that these things have appeared only in the places where is there is no feather..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have to agree with what Sreeshs said. If it is Pox, then there is no cure. Just supportive care, and hoping that they will survive and get better. If it is canker, then Metronidazole is what will probably help. If they stop eating and drinking, then you will have to hand feed and water. How many chicks have been affected?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can you get us some clearer pictures of these growths? As Sreesh posted, your birds have these growths in places where neither pox or canker would typically be found. I agree that the nodules on the beak area are probably pox, but I'm not sure what else is going on.

Terry


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

3 chicks have been affected ....


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

all the chicks have been affected with the same kind of growth...so if its pox than all my chicks r affected with pox....the growths on the beak and the vent area r all same...its just that the chick which is affected on the beak has been affected for a long time so the growths appear different...

IMPORTANT OBSERVATION :- THESE GROWTH HAVE STARTED TO HEAL ON ITS OWN .......BUT THE GROWN UP CHICKS R LOSING WEIGHT... everything else is fine..


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nazmul, 
Can you update us please, I am curious, because I have had similar growths before. Thanks in advance,
YaSin


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

hey yasin did metronid work ??


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yep, that's Pox. Nope, there's nothing that you can do. That is, medications don't do any good. The virus can be spread by weeping lesions so keeping them dry is good. Some folks will treat with some oils but I don't know the efficacy of that. There's two forms with pox: "Dry Pox" and "Wet Pox". Dry pox pretty much looks like what you've got. Wet pox is also called "diphtheritic pox" and the lesions are inside the mouth, trachea, lungs... which can be fatal. That's the one that you don't want. Again, there's very little that you can do.

Well, that is, there's nothing you can do after the fact. There are vaccines or inoculations that you can give them before they get it to give them the immunity. That works pretty well in endemic areas.

Pidgey


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

does pox heal on its own and make them healthy again ??? one chick is doing good now all its growths has healed on its own...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, it does, as long as it doesn't go to "wet pox" and kill the bird.

Pidgey


----------

